# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Bodybuilding.gr Events >  Συνάντηση Μελών-Backstage Photos "Hρακλής 2015" (9 Μαϊου 2015)

## Polyneikos

Eδω θα βάλω μερικές backstage φωτογραφίες από το Σαββατο και το Διασυλλογικό Κύπελλο "Ηρακλής ", με μέλη, φίλους και αθλητές

Με τον *Χρήστο Γκολιά* και τον *Νίκο Παπαγεωργίου*, κριτές του αγώνα



Με τον *Παναγιώτη Σιώτη*






Με τον *Γιώργο Βασιλικόπουλο*





*Τασος Πολιτης* (*Fitway*, χορηγός του αγώνα ) και ο *Κώστας Σταμάτης*, διοργανωτής του αγώνα



Η διαδικασία του βαψίματος, στιγμή τελετουργίας για τους αθλητές και τους ανθρώπους που τους προετοιμάζουν.

----------


## Polyneikos

Οι συνήθεις ύποπτοι, με την προσθηκη της *Μαριαννας Βασάλου* στην παρέα μας .













Συνέλαβα ένα ωραίο πηγαδάκι ,με τον *πρωταθλητή μπράντεφερ Αντώνη Πανάρετο* και τον *πρωταθλητη πολεμικών τεχνων MMA Γιώργο Κατσινόπουλο*

----------


## Polyneikos

Αυτά τα παιδιά όλο κάτι τρώγανε στον αγώνα  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Nive

Ωραίο το παρεάκι σας ρε μάγκες.

υ.γ. Πολύ χαίρομαι που βλέπω τον Καραμανλάκη  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## goldenera

Ωραίες φωτό, ευχαριστούμε Κώστα! Επιβλητική μορφή ο beef :01. Mr. Green: , o Metall δύναμη, ευχάριστο πάντα να βλέπουμε τον Κο.Διακογιάννη και φυσικά ο Σιώτης που συχνά 'τον πετυχαίνω' στα μέρη μας εδώ, σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση :03. Thumb up:

----------

